
Software engineering recruitment: you’re doing it all wrong - acadet
https://medium.com/@CadetAdrien/software-engineering-recruitment-you-re-doing-it-all-wrong-c289110d1d06#.7auky6ohp
======
Jemaclus
The truth of the matter is that most recruiters _don 't_ know what they're
talking about. They don't know the difference between Java and Javascript, and
neither do the HR people who generate those job descriptions. Furthermore,
most recruiters only care about filling the position -- not whether it's the
right job for you. They want to get paid, and they can't do that if you're
being picky.

My strategy: cultivate a relationship with a good recruiter and ignore the
rest.

------
pedalpete
I agree with most of this, but the comment about emailing with a recruiter who
was asking about his weekend seems almost as annoying, unless this is somebody
I know personally.

The real issue is that tech companies are using recruiters to fill positions.
The company has to know how annoying it is as an engineer to be hounded by
recruiters, and if they can't find another way to attract talent, I probably
don't want to work for them.

